# What type of litter do you use? (litterboxes)



## Winterthebunny (Nov 6, 2012)

We just got a litterbox for my rabbit Winter, I used a mix of baking soda, newspaper, and newspapers I shredded(for fluffiness but I don't think it even matters). She used it, peed in it, and it came out stinky and wet. I doubt my rabbit enjoyed that experience and I want to get something more absorbent that doesn't spoil after one use....

So, what are the bunny-safe, absorbent and odor-controlling litters out there?(I'm not asking too much, am I ?)


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2012)

Wood pellets are very economical. They absorb well. A comparable, petstore litter would be Yesterdays News Unscented litter. That's what I used before I found out (on this site) about using wood pellets. The pellets (used in wood burning stoves) cost from $4 - $7 per 40 lb bag. 

This is how I use them for my 2 bunnies. I only need to change the box twice per week.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 6, 2012)

We use kiln dried pine in some and shredded newspaper in others.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 6, 2012)

I use Kaytee Soft Granule Blend http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JLPIWU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. I LOVE it. 1 bag will last me over 1 month for 3 litter boxes. I clean boxes 1-2x per week and could go longer if I wanted (I like cleaning them call me weird). Even when I do not clean it for a long time it does not smell. I tried the wood pellets for a while but found myself cleaning the box every day or two because it STANK. I recently bought 8 bags of the kaytee for $11 a bag at Petco. That amount will last me 8-10 months.


----------



## Winterthebunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> Wood pellets are very economical. They absorb well. A comparable, petstore litter would be Yesterdays News Unscented litter. That's what I used before I found out (on this site) about using wood pellets. The pellets (used in wood burning stoves) cost from $4 - $7 per 40 lb bag.
> 
> This is how I use them for my 2 bunnies. I only need to change the box twice per week.



Wow it's like you guys have the solution to everything, and with pictures! I think I'll try Yesterday's news. Other people on the web seem to like it. I do have wood pellets, but I recall them being toxic type wood for bunnies(wire cage floor so she can't get to them or anything) and she likes to chew wood so I don't really want to take a risk.


----------



## Troller (Nov 7, 2012)

I use wood stove pellets. My rabbit likes chewing wood too but he doesn't chew the wood pellets that Ive seen. I used to use Yesterdays News which I liked but it just didnt make economical sense.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 7, 2012)

Wood stove pellets here too. I use them because of the price....$5 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## cassnessxox (Nov 7, 2012)

I use these recycled paper pellets, I'm not sure what brands it comes in over there, I live in Australia, but its very absorbent and doesn't seem to smell. I use it on the floor of my guinea pig pen as well. Just google recycled paper pellets, should come up, its quite cheap in supermarkets here, one bag lasts me weeks.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 7, 2012)

I started with Yesterday's News, but switched to Petsmart's store brand of recycled paper pellet litter because it's usually on sale for $6 or less for 12 lbs, and it expands less than YN so I have fewer instances of Monty going pee over the edge of her box by accident.


----------



## patches2593 (Nov 7, 2012)

i use wooody pet pellets and this type of horse bedding i think is called equine pine litter pellets for his litterbox


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 7, 2012)

Pine pellets are safe for rabbits. They are kiln dried as part of the manufacturing process, and that removes that harmful oils that are present in pine shavings. 

I use pine pellets and have used in them for years without problems. A 40 pound bag costs about $5 (I just got 4 bags the other day and that should last a few months). With 7 rabbits, I don't notice a smell unless I get right up close to the litter box.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 7, 2012)

Winterthebunny wrote:

Wow it's like you guys have the solution to everything, and with pictures! I think I'll try Yesterday's news. Other people on the web seem to like it. I do have wood pellets, but I recall them being toxic type wood for bunnies(wire cage floor so she can't get to them or anything) and she likes to chew wood so I don't really want to take a risk.

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Pine pellets are safe for rabbits. They are kiln dried as part of the manufacturing process, and that removes that harmful oils that are present in pine shavings.
> 
> I use pine pellets and have used in them for years without problems. A 40 pound bag costs about $5 (I just got 4 bags the other day and that should last a few months). With 7 rabbits, I don't notice a smell unless I get right up close to the litter box.


Yes, it is only the pine and cedar SHAVINGS that are bad for bunnies. These wood pellets are perfectly safe (or we wouldn't be using them and RO wouldn't be recommending them).

Using a litterbox and a solid floor cage would be much more comfortable for your bunny. There's really no need for a wire floor when bunny is litter trained. It can lead to sore hocks and nails can also get caught on the wire openings and cause damage. Breeders tend to use them for convenience but not those with indoor bunnies.


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 7, 2012)

I used a medium sized cat litter box, fill the bottom with wood pellets i got a 40 pound bag at walmart for 4.98  And then fresh hay on the side and top  Winston has only been living with me for 5 days and he already is litter box trained!


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 7, 2012)

I use horse stall wood pellets. They're the same pine pellets that everyone else is talking about. I tried wood stove pellets but I noticed they are less absorbent because they are made of hardwood. Pine is softwood and the pellets themselves are softer on my buns feet too.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 8, 2012)

Blue eyes, do you take out the soiled hay? You said you only clean it twice per week. I'm wondering if it would be best for me to just take out soiled hay.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 8, 2012)

*sugarbunnies wrote: *


> Blue eyes, do you take out the soiled hay? You said you only clean it twice per week. I'm wondering if it would be best for me to just take out soiled hay.


I don't because I know they won't eat it. I just put a large amount of fresh hay right on top. The bottom layers of hay help keep them dry since wetness just runs down to the pellets below the hay.

I know my photo shows that I refresh twice per day. Sometimes I'll do it 3 times.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2012)

I use feline pine which is a kiln dried wood pellet litter marketed for cats. I've been using it for years and love it..


----------



## beverley (Nov 12, 2012)

I was using this, All Things Living Rabbit Litter for about six months (which I realized was a total rip off)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11279854&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No

I switched to Yesterday News Unscented two weeks ago. 

I tried to find wood pellets but the Home Depot I went to didn't have a clue to what I was talking about...


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 12, 2012)

*beverley wrote: *


> I tried to find wood pellets but the Home Depot I went to didn't have a clue to what I was talking about...


Did you try telling them they are used for wood pellet stoves?


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Beverley, Home Depot will definitely have them at this time of year (I'm from Edmonton too!)

Usually they're in pallets in the middle of a main aisle. They're in HUGE bags. Rona and Home Hardware will also have them.

I personally use Yesterday's News and love it. I've tried the wood pellets but they break up too much for my liking. I've tried nearly every litter out there but will stick with Yesterday's News or Daily Scoops and products similar to those (ie. paper pellets).


----------



## beverley (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi MarisaAndToby, thanks for your tip! I am going to have to check a different Home Depot, I was so sad when the employee didn't know what I was talking about!!!


----------

